# Lost Vault of Tsazthar Rho - Organization/OOC Thread



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Hello all!

I wanted to start a thread to see if there is interest in playing in a Dungeon Crawl Classics adventure with a DM who is fairly new to the play by post format. I'm looking for 4 or 5 players who like role-playing interesting characters, in addition to the standard fun of solving puzzles, defeating monsters, amassing treasure, and so forth. I expect this game to be a learning experience for all involved, so if you are looking for an opportunity to break in with your first game on these boards, this may be your chance!

I am not sure yet which specific DCC adventure I would like to run, and I'm open to ideas. The fact is, I plan to buy the adventure in PDF form, assuming I can get a group together. Some of the newer products out from Goodman look very good. However, I would like to keep this to a low-level adventure, just to keep things relatively simple.

I should also mention that, as this will undoubtedly be a combat-heavy game, I'd like to try something different to keep combats moving along quickly and smoothly. There won't be any grids or combat maps in this game. Rather, I want to rely on player imagination and DM description to handle the combats, much like older editions of the game. This way, I hope, combats will feel less like a tedious strategy game, and more like an ongoing, cinematic narrative. I'd like to keep flanking, attacks of opportunity, etc., but use them more abstractly. I have some concrete thoughts on this, and some details are yet to be worked out.  However, I thought it fair to reveal my plans, so you can determine whether this is a game you'd like to try or not.

Hopefully, we can get a group together and give this a try. Please, join the discussion if you like. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.

-Sebastian


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

Well i can offer a fairly new player for a fairly new gm ^^ 
I have wishes to role an interesting character, like a cahotic good pc or something.
I have also one question, is Dungeon Crawl Classic like D&D? newbie question, i know


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Hi Voda!

I guess I shouldn't have assumed that everyone knows what Dungeon Crawl Classics are, eh? DCC is a line of adventure modules published by Goodman Games. These adventures hearken back to the older D&D adventures of years past, although they use the 3/3.5 edition rules set. They are rather popular, from what I understand, and they look like a lot of fun, which is why I want to try running one. Here is a quote from the Goodman Games website, which sheds a little more light on the 'flavor' of these adventures.



			
				Goodman Games said:
			
		

> Remember the golden days of role playing, when adventures were underground, NPCs were there to be killed, and the finale of every dungeon was the dragon on the 20th level? Well, those days are back. Dungeon Crawl Classics feature bloody combat, intriguing dungeons, and no NPCs who aren't meant to be killed. Each adventure is 100% good, solid dungeon crawl, with the monsters you know, the traps you fear, and the secret doors you know must be there somewhere.



As for this game, we will be using regular D&D 3.5 rules, except with the changes to combat that I discussed in the opening post.

I hope that helps!
-Sebastian


----------



## Cap'n_Groundhog (May 2, 2007)

I'm new to the play by post scene as well and would be most interested in getting in on this game. I prefer to kill first and ask questions later, anyways.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Cool, two people interested so far....

So, guys, any ideas on what kind of characters you'd like to play? Race, Class, anything?


----------



## Cap'n_Groundhog (May 2, 2007)

Well I don't have many fancy supplements, so I'll probably keep it pretty simple with a human or half-orc fighter - maybe a barbarian or ranger instead that has turned away from a life of banditry and crime to a life of adventure and thrill seeking.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

What are you planning for level and allowed books?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> What are you planning for level and allowed books?



Definitely low-level, most likely in the 1-3 range.

As for sources, I'm open to most anything, but I'd like to have anything not in the SRD presented to me for approval first. For the most part, I'll probably say yes, assuming the material is from a credible source.

Any thoughts in particular?


----------



## omrob (May 2, 2007)

*I am r beginur*

Count me in, yo! 

I was in a WFRP PbP that never got off the ground, and one that died in the 06 crash...

IyyyaH!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 2, 2007)

No time to play, but I just wanted to say hey and welcome.  Welcome!  Nice to see someone tackling Goodman Games' DCCs around these parts.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

The way you describe how you want to run combat sounds pretty much like what I've been doing for a while now.  I find it works very well in both Pen&Paper and PBP games, so long as both the GM and players get the hang of it (though that's not hard).  Distance should still be somewhat of a factor, as it's a major part of the rules system, but the way you describe looks good.


As for playing, This DCC stuff sounds like a lot of fun, I'm actually starting to get a bit bored of all the outdoors stuff that's been goign on lately, I'm trying to send some of my PC's inside in the future. *L*

I'd be more than happy if you want someone a bit more 'experienced', but I'd understand if you want to keep this open to newbies.  I'm looking forward to the opportunity


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

A gnome druid i think. Very talkative as most gnomes. Chaotic neutral will be a chalenge ^^     And Im willing to take it


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Canadienne: Thanks for the welcome!   

omrob: Thanks for your interest! Consider yourself counted!

Jemal: I am not opposed to having someone with more experience as a part of the group, I'm sure everyone else could learn a lot from you. I'm especially eager to pick your brain regarding mapless combat. Welcome!

Voda: A Gnome Druid, eh? Sounds really great.

Everyone: Okay, so we have interest expressed from the following folks:

Voda Vosa, as a Gnome Druid
Cap'n Groundhog, as a Human or Half-Orc Fighter (or Barbarian or Ranger)
Avalon
omrob
Jemal

If you five are in it for sure, that's a the perfect size group for me. The spots are yours if you want 'em, just let me know for sure!   

Avalon, omrob, and Jemal, what did you have in mind for characters? Keep in mind, we definitely do still need a rogue (or equivalent skill monkey) and wizard (or equivalent arcanist)...the fifth spot could be anything.

And, we need to talk about what adventure to run. After looking at a list of suitable adventures, the following look like strong possibilities.

**Idylls of the Rat King
**Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho
**Legend of the Ripper
**Into the Wilds
**Lost Arrows of Aristemis
**Dreaming Caverns of the Duergar
**The Dragonfiend Pact
**Secret of the Stonearm

Note, I'm avoiding The Transmuter's Last Touch, because someone else is already running that adventure on these boards, and I want to avoid duplication. So, any thoughts or votes for any of the above adventures?


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

*Double Post*


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

OOOH.. Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho sounds like something possitively filled with Traps&Treasure, it gets my vote.  Plus, the guy's got a similar last name too one of my most powerful non-epic twinks ever, Whin Z. Roe; AKA The Destroyer.
(And no, i won't be playing anything like that in your campaign *L*)
You said you were open to outside of core sources, how do you feel about the Swashbuckler?
It's from Complete Warrior.  
[sblock=Swashbuckler]
I'd only be taking the first 3 levels, so I'll only post them: 
base attack, HD, and saves AS Fighter
Skills: 4+int mod/lvl, moderate skill selection.
Abilities: Proficient w/Light armour and Martial Weapons
LVL 1 : Weapon Finesse
LVL 2 : Grace (+1 to Initiative & Reflex Saves)
LVL 3 : Insightful Strike (Add Int Mod to damage when wielding a weapon that can be used with Weapon Finesse (Light weapon, Rapier, Whip, Spiked Chain)
[/sblock]
I think that's all the relevant stuff.

If it's allowed, I'ld like to play a Spiked Chain wielder, "sir tripsalot" (J/K on the name, but it should show my intentions).  Problem is this is a char. that requires Dex, Int, and STR, so it also depends on the Stat system you use.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Okay...one vote for Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho...thanks, Jemal! Other opinions?

I'm okay with the Swashbuckler spiked chain wielder. I'll have to brush up on the Trip rules, obviously!    That will leave Avalon and omrob with the need to fill the skill monkey and arcane caster roles.

As for stat generation, I was actually thinking of going old-school and rolling dice using Invisible Castle (roll 4d6 seven times, drop lowest die and lowest roll). I know that might make it hard to realize the character you want, though, so we could always just do a Point Buy also. What say you others?


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

Up to what level are we expected to start from and finish? I'm planning something like a factotum. I'll post a write-up up to 10th level if you want.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Up to what level are we expected to start from and finish? I'm planning something like a factotum. I'll post a write-up up to 10th level if you want.



Well, it depends on what adventure we go with, but most likely we will start at 1st or 2nd level. There should be one or two levels of advancement during the game, and if the game is a success we could always carry on with another adventure for further advancement. 

First, can you tell me more about the factotum? I don't really know much about that class, except it's from one of the new books...Dungeonscape I believe? Can the factotum fulfill the traditional role of the rogue? (Searching for and disarming traps, opening locks, etc.?)


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Factotum=cool.

They are basically the opposite of "Anything you can do, I can do better".  they're more "I can do anything but _someone_ can do it better"  They can do pretty much ANYTHING, but not as good as a dedicated specialist.  

As to the stats, Rolling would be OK if we got to assign the numbers afterwards.  Plus if I see the rolls and don't think it would fit the Swash, I've always got more concepts.


EDIT: BTW, I'd personally like to start at lvl 3, that's just my vote.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

I think like Jamal, Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho sounds like lot of tresure, but it also sounds like a lot of dungeons, and I like open spaces. Depends on that mostly, if theres too much dungenos in Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho Ill vote Into the Wilds


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I think like Jamal, Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho sounds like lot of tresure, but it also sounds like a lot of dungeons, and I like open spaces. Depends on that mostly, if theres too much dungenos in Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho Ill vote Into the Wilds




Um, If I read correctly, the point of DCC IS that it's mostly dungeon...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

Well in that case let me rethink my character XD


----------



## Kafkonia (May 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Um, If I read correctly, the point of DCC IS that it's mostly dungeon...




Some DCCs aren't, strictly speaking, dungeons -- one is set in a pocket universe, for instance, and another is set in a long-buried city with a magical dome overtop. But they are all very much of the old-school, um, school, and even when they aren't in dungeons they are still very dungeon-crawl-y.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Voda Vosa, as a Gnome Druid
> Cap'n Groundhog, as a Human or Half-Orc Fighter (or Barbarian or Ranger)
> Avalon
> omrob
> ...




While five is certainly the perfect size group for you, six would be the perfect size group for me, mainly because I could then be included.

IOW, got room for one more?


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

Like Jemal said, factotums are the quintessential everyman in the adventuring world. My vote goes for the Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho.

[sblock=Factotum]BAB as Cleric, Saves as Rogue, D8 hit die
Skills: 6+int/lvl, All skills are class skills.
Proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and with Light Armor and Shields (except Tower shields)
LVL1: Inspiration, Cunning Insight, Cunning Knowledge, Trapfinding
LVL2: Arcane Dilletante (1 spell) - Spell Level: 0
LVL3: Brains over Brawn, Cunning Defense

Inspiration: Gain a number of inspiration points each encounter to be used on the factotum's special abilities determined by his level:

LVL1: 2
LVL2: 3
LVL3: 3

Cunning Insight: Before making an attack roll, damage roll, or saving throw spend 1 inspiration point to gain a competence bonus equal to Int mod. This does not require an action, and it can be used as often as you wish during your turn or another's turn as long as you pay the cost each time. This ability does not stack with itself.

Cunning Knowledge: Spend an inspiration point to gain a bonus to a skill check which you have at least one point in equal to your factotum level. Can only be used once per day per skill.

Arcane Dilletante: At the beginning of each day, choose a spell from the sorceror/wizard spell list as a spell-like ability. Number of spells and maximum spell level is shown above. You can select any sorceror/wizard spell up to that level, but you can only cast one spell of your maximum level. CL = to class level. Dc = 10 + spell level + Int mod. Spend 1 inspiration point to use this ability.

Once you have used a spell, you cannot use it again until you have rested for 8 hours. After resting for this time, you can choose new spells and lose any unused spells from the previous day though you can select the same spell on consecutive days. You cannot prepare the same spell multilpe times to use it more than once on the same day

Brains over Brawns: Spend 1 inspiration point to gain a bonus equal to your Int mod as a modifier on Strength and Dex checks and Strength and Dex-based skill checks

Cunning Defense: Spend 1 inspiration point to gain Int mod as dodge bonus to AC against 1 enemy for 1 round. Using this ability is a free action. You gain this benefit even if wearing medium or heavy armor. Can be used more than once against different opponents, but you cannot use it more than once during your turn against a single foe.[/sblock]


----------



## omrob (May 2, 2007)

So I don't care which game or lvl y'all chooz. I'll go ahead and field the thief, though Im not too sure what flavor yet. If someone else really wants it, plz let me know.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

Allrigth Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho is it, I will be a Gnome ilusionist thats it. 
Trombin oakstaf is the name, you better dont forget it big guy. My cousin Cochoflin did so one time, I remember unty Cheila was angry too, How could that little rat forget my name? Anyway it all end up with the traditional food throwing. I ended up with sauce on my face and he had a very nice dessert hat. But... What was I talking about?

PD: Ups i didnt see omrob post =P


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

All: Okay, it looks like Lost Vault of Tsazthar Rho is the big winner! From looking at it, I think that we will start at 1st level. I know, some of you probably think that 1st level is boring, but hopefully, we can progress and level up quickly enough. Plus, this will hopefully create more of an attachment to your character, having nurtured them from the ground up (assuming they survive, anyway...)

Jemal: Yes, you could assign the die rolls to your character's stats in any order you want. So, this should be a viable method. And, I'll allow a reroll if anybody gets shafted with really crappy rolls. Let's go ahead with that method. I'll do the rolling for each of you and post the link from Invisible Castle here.

Mark Chance: Hey, why not, there's room for one more...IF you are willing to play the role of a cleric or druid, or some other divine caster. I'll expand the group for purposes of party balance, and because I think the game may be rather deadly. If you agree to play this role, we would have a party composition that looks something like this:

Voda Vosa, Gnome Illusionist
Cap'n Groundhog, Human or Half-Orc Fighter (or Barbarian or Ranger)
Avalon, Factotum
omrob, Rogue
Jemal, Swashbuckler
Mark Chance, Cleric

That's a well balanced party, and should be a good group. I'll go ahead and roll stats for you guys in a few moments, so you can go ahead and get working on character sheets.

-Sebastian


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Mark Chance: Hey, why not, there's room for one more...IF you are willing to play the role of a cleric or druid....




Cleric works for me, most likely human for race. I'll go for the somewhat traditional healer role. My first impulse for cleric domains are Healing and Knowledge.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Okay, guys, here are your stat rolls. You can assign them to your abilities as you see fit. Racial modifiers are to be applied afterwards, as well.

Voda Vosa: 11,14,12,16,9,12 (IC roll #1017014)

Cap'n Groundhog: 14,10,13,11,11,12 (IC roll #1017024)

Avalon: 11,13,14,16,12,9 (IC Roll #1017029)

omrob: 16,16,12,16,16,15 Holy Cow! (IC Roll #1017034)

Jemal: 14,15,17,14,17,14 Wow again! (IC Roll #1017043)

Mark Chance: 9,15,13,10,17,9 (IC roll #1017048)

We'll use maximum hit points and maximum starting gold at first level.

Okay, go ahead and get started!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Cleric works for me, most likely human for race. I'll go for the somewhat traditional healer role. My first impulse for cleric domains are Healing and Knowledge.



Okay, great! Welcome aboard!

I don't think there is an assumed pantheon of deities for this game world, so if you want to use something from Greyhawk or FR, or even make up a deity, any of those would be fine.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2007)

*Academus the Sallow*

Academus has left the thread. He's hanging out in the Rogue's Gallery now.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Once some completed character sheets start coming in, I'll review them and make any comments or corrections as needed.

Mark Chance, I'll wait until yours is further along before I look at it too closely, but it seems to be a good start.

Once character sheets start getting completed, I'll create a thread over in the Rogue's Gallery area to store them.

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 2, 2007)

Guys,

I just downloaded Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho from DriveThru RPG, so I'll start reading it over asap. If you have any questions regarding the setup or background for the adventure, just let me know and I'll be happy to answer.

-Sebastian


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> ...any questions regarding the setup or background for the adventure....




So, what's the setup or background for the adventure? 

We start with maximum gold. Can some of this maximum gold be spent on affordable potions or scrolls?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

Thats not fair Jemal always get great rolls and mine sucks XDD Anyway ill try my best with what i have


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Mark Chance: Sure, affordable magical or alchemical items will be fine with me.

As for the backstory, well, there isn't much of one. I will say that the adventure will begin with the party already assembled, so everyone should reflect that fact in their background. The adventure will begin with the party arriving at the small frontier hamlet of Hadler's Gap in search of adventure. From there, it won't be long before they head off to look for...well, I'll just keep that to myself for now.    Basically, this thing is one giant dungeon crawl, though. Not a surprise, of course, but just so everyone knows...

Voda Vosa: Hey, the dice fall as they may. I think you can still make a decent character with those numbers, so do your best. And, hey, if your guy dies, you can always roll up a replacement.


----------



## Avalon® (May 3, 2007)

Gavis Thorpe 
Human Male Factotum 1st lvl
Chaotic Good

Str 11 
Dex 14 
Con 13 
Int 16 
Wis 9 
Cha 12 

Hit Points 9
AC 14 (10 base +2 armor +2 dex), Touch 12, Flat 12
Init +2 
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 30 ft (base 30 ft, load 36.5/38, light armor)
Fort +1, Ref +4, Will -1

+2 Melee, Rapier, 1d6, 18-20/x2
+2 Ranged, Composite Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 110'r 

Medium, 5'6" tall, 120 lbs, 23 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, tanned fair skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish

+3 Autohypnosis (4) 
+6 Balance (4)
+8 Disable Device (4)
+6 Hide (4)
+4 Jump (4)
+6 Move Silently (4)
+8 Search (4)
+6 Tumble (4)
+5 Use Magic Device (4) 
+1 Listen (2) 
+1 Spot (2)

Feats
-Weapon Finesse
-Dodge

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat @ 1st level
-Bonus skill point @ each level, x4 @ 1st
-Favored Class: Any

Factotum Abilities
-Inspiration: 2 points
-Cunning Insight
-Cunning Knowledge
-Trapfinding

[sblock=Background]Luck is a fickle mistress. One moment she's by your side. The next, she turns her back on you as you try to save your sorry behind. She's heartless but what can a poor schmuck do but try to get into her good graces again. So with my trusty [/sblock]

[sblock=Personality][/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance][/sblock]


Rapier (20gp, 2lb)
Leather Armor (10gp, 15lb)
Thieve's Tools (30gp, 1lb)
Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2lb)
Composite Longbow (100gp, 3lb)
20 arrows in quiver (1gp, 3lb)
Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
Trail Rations -1 day (5sp, 1lb)
Flint and Steel (1gp, -lb)
2 Torches (2cp, 2lb)
Belt Pouch (1gp, .5lb)
69 gp, 3 sp, 8cp


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

I went ahead and created a Rogue's Gallery so you guys can work on character sheets over there. 

Lost Vault Rogue's Gallery 

That's a good template, Avalon.


----------



## Cap'n_Groundhog (May 3, 2007)

Grrr on the stats, but I'll manage. Here's Guntrik, half-orc fighter.

[sblock=Guntrik]Abandoned at birth outside the Principality of Redhand in the Bandit Kingdoms, Guntrik was left to die and surely would have had he not looked so much like a pure bred orc. Believing he was of full orcish blood, Guntrik was taken in by a tribe of orcs from the nearby lands of Reyhu and raised as one of their own. Whatever weapon was placed in the growing half-orc's hands, he quickly mastered, though he came to favor the bastard sword and kite shield; or "sword and board" as he liked to call it. Even at a very young age, Guntrik was sent on raids with the rest of the tribe against the humans of Redhand.
Guntrik always knew he was somewhat different than the rest of the orcs, and had his own suspicions about his half-human origins. Though he lusted for battle like the orcs, he saw no reason for their aimless raids lacking in any strategy other than loot and burn. He eventually left the tribe unnanounced and joined a party of bandits that made a living commandeering large shipments of goods or occasionally attacking a town if something of particular value was suspected to be there. This life suited him for some time, but the orcs were not content with his abandonment of the tribe. They found him eventually, beating him within an inch of his life and pressing a red hot blade against the right side of his face that has left a wicked scar marking him a traitor amongst the Reyhu orcs. He was too weak to go on with the bandits, and they too abandoned him.
Miraculously, Guntrik recovered and left the Bandit Kingdoms forever. He knew it was no longer safe to stay there, nor was there anything there left for him even if it were safe to stay. He has since taken up the life of an adventurer, seeking wealth, fame, excitement, and companionship.[/sblock]

Character sheet and what not soon to follow.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Nice background, Cap'n Groundhog!


----------



## Avalon® (May 3, 2007)

Sebastian, I forgot to add last night that Brains over Brawn does not require you to spend an inspiration point on it. It is constantly in effect. Also, their starting gold is 6d4x10 gp, which in this case is 240 gp.


----------



## Avalon® (May 3, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> I went ahead and created a Rogue's Gallery so you guys can work on character sheets over there.
> 
> Lost Vault Rogue's Gallery
> 
> That's a good template, Avalon.




It's the standard template in the WOTC Real Adventures forum


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> It's the standard template in the WOTC Real Adventures forum



Ah! I had never seen it before.   

If anyone needs one to help them make their character, that would be a good one to use.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

Is there any formal format to present the sheet?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Is there any formal format to present the sheet?



Not really, I'm flexible. You can use a template like the one Avalon or Mark Chance used, or any other way that works for you.

See, I'm easy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

Well heres in html format... hmm... how do I send my sheet in html format???
After im told about the gold i can use for equipment ill add it.
Heres my background

```
Appearance

This short little fellow is quite talkative, as most gnomes. His hair is balck, and his eyes, penetrants, sharp, and green. His face has a big mustach and a short, pointy beard. He has a little "crazy" like behaviours. His hands usualy shake when he is angry, but seen this gnome angry is not very common, nor very harmless.

Background

Trombin has allways been atracted to magic. Since his early years, he allways folows mages, wizards sorcerors and the like, hoping to learn 'watching'. 'A foolish idea indeed' he usualy says when telling his history. Finaly he ended up as diciple of a great ilucionist 'And by great I mean GREAT, he was the most enormous human I have ever seen! I think i could use his shoes as a boat' Trombin jokes when telling about his master. He finaly manages to become a mage, an ilucionist. But no one certanly knows if Trombin did actualy end up the training, or with his master patience.
After that he decides to look for a group of adventurers that could probe able to make him rich!
```


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Voda,

It would be best if you could write up the character sheet directly into a post on these boards, I don't think HTML format will work. Sorry. (I guess I'm not quite so easy after all!)

As for starting gold...well, my PHB is in a box somewhere. Anybody got their book handy, to see what is the max starting gold for a wizard (illusionist)? Thanks!

-Sebastian


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

```
Name Trombin
Gnome Male Ilucionist 1st lvl
Chaotic Neutral

Str 7
Dex 12
Con 16
Int 16
Wis 11
Cha 12

Hit Points 7
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 11
Init +1
BAB +0, Grap -6
Speed 30 ft (base 30 ft, load 0/38, light armor)
Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +2

Small, 1,5 meters tall, 40 kilograms, 34 yrs old
Black hair, Green eyes, light skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish, orquish

+9 Craft (Alchemy) (6)
+7 Spellcraft(4)
+7 Concentration (4)
+ Knowledge Arcana (4)
+7 Decipher Script (4)
+5 Hide (4)
+2 Listen(2)

Feats
-Combat-Casting

Gnome Traits
Low-light vision
+2 save vs illusions
+1 attack vs kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants
1/day 'speak with animals' as level 1 caster
1/day - dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation (int 10+ required)
+1 extra save vs. gnomish illusions

Wizard Abilities
Summon Familiar
Scribe Scroll

Trombin has allways been atracted to magic. Since his early years, he allways folows mages,
 wizards sorcerors and the like, hoping to learn 'watching'. 'A foolish idea indeed' he usualy 
says when telling his history. Finaly he ended up as diciple of a great ilucionist 'And by great I
 mean GREAT, he was the most enormous human I have ever seen! I think i could use his 
shoes as a boat' Trombin jokes when telling about his master. He finaly manages to become a
 mage, an ilucionist. But no one certanly knows if Trombin did actualy end up the training, or 
with his master patience.
After that he decides to look for a group of adventurers that could probe able to make him 
rich!

This short little fellow is quite talkative, as most gnomes. His hair is balck, and his eyes, 
penetrants, sharp, and green, are beneath thick magnifing googles, so they seem bigger. His 
face has a big mustach and a short, pointy beard. Covering his head theres a blue hat made 
by himself (this is a good time to say that Trombin sucks at making hats). He dress a wide
 sky blue tunic, with deep blue details (this one was made by his sister who didnt suck at 
making tunics, but she always make things too big). His hands usualy shake when he is angry,
 but seen this gnome angry is not very common, nor very harmless. He carries an enormous 
backpack, mostly filled with trush he founds, and thinks they could be of some use in the
future.Trombin allways has something to say, something to tell. About aything

Items:

Crosbow light
Dagguer
Quarterstaff
Mage Robe
LeatherGloves
Magnifing googles
Ridiculous wizard hat
Pointy boots
Enormus backpack
Waterskin
Spell components in a pouch
Paper
Ink and feather
Flasks
Trail Rations- 1 days
```

Well I think Thats all =) took me some time he. Please look it for errors

Ps: now is a good moment to advise you that Im not a native english speaker so I do what I can.


----------



## omrob (May 3, 2007)

My guy is in the rogues gallery ill add more detail tomorrow


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Allright, I'll make & post the char. asap.

Hmm, btw to even it out a bit, can I donate a couple 'points' off my stats to other players?
I noticed I've got some odd's...
Could I drop my 15 to a 14, and one of my 17's to a 16, and you could make Voda's 9 into a 10, and cap'n groundhog's 13 into a 14?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa: Thanks for getting your sheet posted. Can you go ahead and post it over in the Rogue's Gallery for me? I'll check it over when I get the chance later and let you know if there are any problems with it. btw, your English is good enough, man. Don't worry about it.

omrob: regarding your comment on the RG: Well, there could be some overlap between your rogue and Avalon's factotum. It depends mostly on how each of you develops the character further down the line. At this point, I'll leave it up to you whether you want to change classes or not, but if you do, I'm not sure the party needs another melee-oriented character. If anything is lacking, it may be spellpower.

Jemal: I'm going to say no on the point-donation thing. I know the numbers didn't work out evenly, but the dice were rolled fair and square. Everyone just has to make due with what was rolled for them. There is a strong likelihood of some characters dying in the game...if that's the case, we'll roll up new ones and press on after a brief memorial service.  

-Sebastian


----------



## Mark Chance (May 3, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> There is a strong likelihood of some characters dying in the game...




Especially if everyone doesn't do their utmost to protect Academus.


----------



## Avalon® (May 3, 2007)

Wait till level 5 then we will have a back-up healer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

I think my rolls end up prety good, okay I have a 7 on str but what could do a gnome with str?? 16 in inteligence and constitution its fair enogh for me, 7 hp are a lot for a 1st lvl mage.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

basic outline posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  Still needs a lot of work and background.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

No pressure on any of you or anything, but the sooner character sheets are done, the sooner we can get started.

Just sayin'...  

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Mark Chance and Voda Vosa:

I really like the pictures you guys have added to your character sheets!   

It's not mandatory by any means, but if any you others would care to do the same, I think it really adds to the visualization of the character!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Mark Chance:

Would you mind adding a little blurb to Academus' character sheet to detail the feat Augment Healing? 

Actually, this is an important rule of thumb for all of you...a lot of times I will be working on this game when I'm not at home. I will need to have some reference for anything not available in the SRD. I'm not saying copy word for word, but a summary of relevant game mechanics would be great!

-Sebastian


----------



## Mark Chance (May 3, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Mark Chance and Voda Vosa:
> 
> I really like the pictures you guys have added to your character sheets!




Since I'm setting such a good example, can Academus have a +5 inherent bonus to all ability scores?

BTW, Academus's character sheet is pretty much done and in the RG thread. I've not worked on any fluffy text for background, et cetera, but the stats and what not look done.

Academus is certainly not going to play as your typical adventuring cleric. He's very nearly useless as a combatant, either in melee or at range. His AC isn't quite as bad as it'd be if he were naked, but it's close. At 27-1/2 pounds of gear, he's nearly in the medium load category.

On the plus side, he's about a good a healer as he could be at 1st level. His CLW heals 1d8+4 hit points of damage between the Healing domain benefit and Augment Healing feat. I spent half his gold on divine scrolls to broaden his repertoire.

If it weren't for everyone else in the party loving and protecting him so much, Academus would not be long for the world of dungeoneering.





			
				Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Mark Chance:
> 
> Would you mind adding a little blurb to Academus' character sheet to detail the feat Augment Healing?




Done.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Mark Chance:

Sorry, no stat bonus, but by all means, keep setting a good example...please!

I've gone over Academus' sheet and I don't see any errors at all. He looks great!

Academus is officially approved to start play!   One down, five to go.

Thanks for adding the bit for Augment Healing.

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

omrob:

Are you officially set on playing a rogue? I want to make sure before I review Natty's character sheet. You can still change your mind if you want, I just need to know for sure which way you want to go, so I don't take the time to review your sheet, only to have it change. Thanks!

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa:

Did you choose two prohibited schools of magic for Trombin? I don't see them on his character sheet.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Voda Vosa:

In addition to the above request for prohibited schools, can you give me the following on Trombin's character sheet?

First, a gnome's base speed is 20 feet, not 30 feet.

Can you include his combat numbers? Attack and damage for all weapons, please.

Can you add his default spells memorized?

Can you add how much money he has left after purchasing equipment?

Thank you!
-Sebastian


----------



## Cap'n_Groundhog (May 4, 2007)

I'd like to ask for an appeal for a reroll on stats if at all possible after reading what the Player's Handbook had to say about rerolling ability scores.



			
				Player's Handbook said:
			
		

> If your scores are too low, you may scrap them and roll six scores again. Your scores are considered too low if the sum of your modifiers (before adjustments because of race) is 0 or lower, or if your highest score is 13 or lower.




Granted, my highest score is 14, just one point shy, but I'm going to ask anyways. Also to consider is the fact that half-orcs lose more ability points than they gain due to racial modifiers.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 4, 2007)

Cap'n Groundhog:

Eh, okay, I'm feeling generous...I'll reroll for you...   

Here you go...a good bit better.

10,12,14,13,17,13 (IC Roll #1020064)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2007)

Yes its 20, i saw that and forguet to correct it

The two probhited schools are Divination and Enchantment

And i still need to know how much mony do I dispose.

The other changes have been made in my sheet


----------



## Avalon® (May 4, 2007)

You can't have Divination as a prohibited school.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa:

Avalon is correct, you cannot choose Divination as a prohibited school, you will need to choose something else.

Also, starting gold for Trombin is 120.

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 4, 2007)

Voda Vosa:

In addition to changing one of Trombin's prohibited schools, the following corrections are also needed:

Trombin's damage with light crossbow should be 1d6 (small size)

Damage with dagger should be 1d3-2. (Small size and STR penalty)

Damage with quarterstaff should be 1d4-2. (Small size and STR penalty)

Trombin can have memorized one additional bonus spell from the Illusion school at 0th and 1st level. (Specialist Wizard Bonus)

-Sebastian


----------



## Cap'n_Groundhog (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reroll, Sebastian. Here's the very near completed Guntrik.

[sblock=Guntrik, Half-Orc Fighter]Guntrik
Half-Orc Male Fighter 1st lvl
Chaotic Neutral

Str 19 
Dex 12 
Con 14 
Int 11 
Wis 10 
Cha 11 

Hit Points 12
AC 18, Touch 11, Flat 17
Init +5 
BAB +1, Grap +5
Speed 30 ft (base 30 ft, load 0/116, medium armor)
Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0

+5 Melee, Bastard Sword, 1d10+4, 19-20/x2
+2 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80'r

Medium, 6'1", 192 lbs, 21 yrs old
Black dreadlocks hair, green eyes, dark greyish skin

Speaks Common and Orc

Skills
+8 Climb (4)
+8 Jump (4)

Feats
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
-Improved Initiative

Half-Orc Traits
-Darkvision up to 60 ft
-Orc blood
-Favored Class: Barbarian

Abandoned at birth outside the Principality of Redhand in the Bandit Kingdoms, Guntrik was left to die and surely would have had he not looked so much like a pure bred orc. Believing he was of full orcish blood, Guntrik was taken in by a tribe of orcs from the nearby lands of Reyhu and raised as one of their own. Whatever weapon was placed in the growing half-orc's hands, he quickly mastered, though he came to favor the bastard sword and kite shield; or "sword and board" as he liked to call it. Even at a very young age, Guntrik was sent on raids with the rest of the tribe against the humans of Redhand. Guntrik always knew he was somewhat different than the rest of the orcs, and had his own suspicions about his half-human origins. Though he lusted for battle like the orcs, he saw no reason for their aimless raids lacking in any strategy other than loot and burn. He eventually left the tribe unnanounced and joined a party of bandits that made a living commandeering large shipments of goods or occasionally attacking a town if something of particular value was suspected to be there. This life suited him for some time, but the orcs were not content with his abandonment of the tribe. They found him eventually, beating him within an inch of his life and pressing a red hot blade against the right side of his face that has left a wicked scar marking him a traitor amongst the Reyhu orcs. He was too weak to go on with the bandits, and they too abandoned him. Miraculously, Guntrik recovered and left the Bandit Kingdoms forever. He knew it was no longer safe to stay there, nor was there anything there left for him even if it were safe to stay. He has since taken up the life of an adventurer, seeking wealth, fame, excitement, and companionship.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Chainmail (worn, 40 lbs) 150 gp
Traveler's Outfit (worn, 5 lbs)

Bastard Sword (belt left, 6 lbs) 35 gp
Heavy Wooden Shield (back, 10 lbs) 7 gp 

Light Crossbow (left shoulder, 4 lbs) 
Bolt Quiver (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lbs) 

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)[/sblock]


----------



## omrob (May 4, 2007)

Yeah Ill play the rogue, go ahead and look him over. I need to buy equipment and do a background which I should have done by Sat


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Cap'n Groundhog: Can you copy Guntrik over to the Rogue's Gallery please?

Cap'n Groundhog and omrob: I'll look over your characters soon, and let you know what I find...

Thanks!

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Avalon and Jemal:

How are your characters coming along?


----------



## omrob (May 5, 2007)

*Done.*

Now I just gotta find a neato pic for flavor.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

omrob:

I went over Natty, and just spotted a couple of minor fixes.

**His Grapple modifier should be -4. This modifier for size in a grapple replaces the normal size modifier you use when making an attack roll.

**Flat Footed AC should be 14.

**Can you please adjust the relevant skills to reflect the -1 armor check penalty?

That's all, everything else looks good.

Nice picture too!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Cap'n Groundhog:

Guntrik looks good, I didn't see any stat errors. He just needs a finalized equipment list, and remaining money figured.

Then he just needs to be moved over to the Rogue's Gallery, and a picture added, if you wish.

-Sebastian


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Mine's comin pretty good. Should have completed background up within the next couple hours.

I Do have one problem though.. Complete warrior doesn't have starting gold for Swashbuckler's, just that 6d4 that comes with the starting package... And my swash isn't really starting package.
Unless you tell me otherwise, I'm just going to assume same as a Fighter.

BTW, does this campaign have a specific setting or anything we should know?

Are any Knowledges going to be particularily useful or useless?
Same with Craft/Profession : Useful or not?  

Also, would you mind if I made up a small kingdom for my character to be from, or can I just assume that his background will fit in _somewhere_?


----------



## Avalon® (May 5, 2007)

The swashbuckler's starting gold is in the errata. It's 6d4x10 gold


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> The swashbuckler's starting gold is in the errata. It's 6d4x10 gold



Woot! thnx


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Jemal:

Well, Avalon already solved the mystery of starting gold for the swahbuckler...thanks Avalon!

As for the setting, it's going to be very generic. This adventure is really all about the dungeon, anyway. There is a small town to start out in, and we will assume that the party is new to the area...travelling, fledgling adventurers, looking to make a name for themselves.

You can certainly make up any kingdoms, cities, or towns you want to include as part of your character's background, but these details are not likely to play any direct part in the game.

As for the skill set...basically, the most useful will be those needed for dungeoneering. So, obviously, knowledge skills are useful for identifying traits of various monsters. Profession checks are probably not too important. As for Craft skills, also probably not too useful for this adventure, but could be more useful down the road if this develops into more of an extended campaign.

Hope that helps!
-Sebastian


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

cool, noted.  I was just curious b/c I've got like 7 skills to Max out.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Also, not sure how you feel about variant rules, but...
I've decided I want my character (Reginald) to be a Prince from another kingdom, and I was wondering if we could do something to reflect his growing up like that...

I've seen a variant fighter option from a mongoose book called 'noble' that gave a fighter bonus gold (I think it was like double or something), in exchange they lost heavy armour proficiency, tower shield proficiency, and had to spend 10% extra on any non-magical thing they bought until lvl 5, to reflect that they're used to 'top quality' merchandise.

Since i don't have proficiency in heavy armour/shield, I was thinking maybe something similar..
Maybe I could gain a free MasterWork onto one item in exchange for loosing something else?  Skill points?  Smaller HD?


OR Maybe An alteration of the Swashbuckler's Class skills to include more 'courtly' skills and get rid of some that he wouldn't have had access to?

Just a couple thoughts...  Feel free to say no...


EDIT: Also, Prince Reginald of Flynn has been updated in the RG, just waiting on your answers before doing Skills/Equipment.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Jemal:

In light of the noble background, I would be willing to expand the amount of gold he starts with (but with a more substantial penalty...something more than just loss of skill points). I'd rather go with extra gold, rather than a free masterwork, though. If you can come up with a penalty that is suitable, I'll consider additional gold seriously. 

I would also be fine with swapping in some different class skills. What specifically were you looking for?

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Jemal:

I also was thinking that a spked chain is kind of a weird weapon choice for someone of noble upbringing, hmm?? Maybe a bit of further explanation in the b/g would be in order.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Uh, I wasn't really planning on making his choice of Spiked Chain a big deal, just something that kinda happened..  He and his brother were playing around with the weapons, and they migrated to some of the more 'strange' ones, learnign their use because they were strange, and finding them "cool".


As for the extra gold, i guess I'm going to have to forget about it.  I've got nothing else to give up, I'm not willing to forsake Feats or Class features for a couple hundred gold.  I'll just say he grabbed what he could when he left.

I'm thinking on the skills thing.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Uh, I wasn't really planning on making his choice of Spiked Chain a big deal, just something that kinda happened..  He and his brother were playing around with the weapons, and they migrated to some of the more 'strange' ones, learnign their use because they were strange, and finding them "cool".



Okay, I'm cool with that.




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the extra gold, i guess I'm going to have to forget about it.  I've got nothing else to give up, I'm not willing to forsake Feats or Class features for a couple hundred gold.  I'll just say he grabbed what he could when he left.
> 
> I'm thinking on the skills thing.



Sure thing, just let me know when he's all done.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2007)

Changes made, sorry for the mistakes =P
I think the gold is correct, but as all i have made this far, it may have mistakes
Sorry again


----------



## Sebastian O (May 6, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Changes made, sorry for the mistakes =P
> I think the gold is correct, but as all i have made this far, it may have mistakes
> Sorry again



Voda:

Hey, no need to apologize! We are all here to help each other out. Okay, Trombin is almost done, I just need two more things.

First, we still need a second prohibited school for him. Enchantment is one, what would you like the other to be? Remember, Divination is not allowed as a choice.

The second thing is that it appears you shorted Trombin 5 gold pieces. It looks like you may have had him spend money on his clothing, but actually he can have that for free. Go ahead and increase his money to 71 gold.

Those are the last two fixes for him, he's almost done!


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

hmm, btw.. you know how everybody has a 'free' set of clothes?
Don't suppose that could count as Courtiers or Noble's outfit + Signet ring for the prince, does it? 

*almost done w/Character btw*


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2007)

I thought i have already put transmutation as second prhibited school on my character sheet. Ill look at it now


----------



## omrob (May 6, 2007)

*I think Im done?*



			
				Sebastian O said:
			
		

> omrob
> 
> done.
> 
> **Flat Footed AC should be 14.




No halfling size bonus to touch ac eh?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> hmm, btw.. you know how everybody has a 'free' set of clothes?
> Don't suppose that could count as Courtiers or Noble's outfit + Signet ring for the prince, does it?
> 
> *almost done w/Character btw*



Sure, that would be okay with me, Jemal. It fits the character's b/g.

I'm glad Reginald is almost done. Just let me know when you get the skills and equipment finalized, and I'll check him over.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 7, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I thought i have already put transmutation as second prhibited school on my character sheet. Ill look at it now



I didn't see it before, Voda Vosa, but that's fine. I now know what the two schools are, that's good enough. 

Trombin is officially finished now, and approved for play!   

That's two down, four to go...


----------



## Sebastian O (May 7, 2007)

omrob said:
			
		

> No halfling size bonus to touch ac eh?



omrob, I think it's included. Let's break it down...

Base AC 18 (10 +3Armor +4DEX +1Size)
Touch AC 15 (10 +4DEX +1Size)
Flat Footed AC 14 (10 +3Armor +1Size)

At this point, AC is the only discrepancy I can see on Natty's sheet. Once that's fixed, he's done.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Allright, I'm just gonna head over and fix up the char sheet now.  I double checked the class list and figured that It's allready got pretty much everything that would be needed for the Prince concept, so I'm just gonna stick with it.  Maybe a few cross-class Knowledges (I quite frankly don't know what to put a lot of my points into...)


EDIT: OK, he's done.  I've got 23.8 GP left, may buy rations/supplies in town if he finds out they're needed.  
BTW, the paper+Ink is b/c he plans on writing his adventures.


----------



## omrob (May 8, 2007)

Wow. I laugh at myself - thank you for saving me from double retardation


----------



## Sebastian O (May 8, 2007)

omrob said:
			
		

> Wow. I laugh at myself - thank you for saving me from double retardation



 

It's okay, omrob.

With the AC fixed, Natty is officially approved!   

That's three down, three to go. I'm about to go over Prince Reginald now...

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 8, 2007)

Jemal:

I went over Reginald, and just have a couple of questions:

Shouldn't Reginald have a -2 ACP because of his chain shirt, rather than -1?

What languages does Reginald speak besides Common (he gets two more)?

Those appear to be the only issues that need to be addressed, as far as I can see. Address those, and he will be approved to start. Thanks!   

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 8, 2007)

Avalon:

I'll be going over Gavis next, is he 100% done?

Cap'n Groundhog:

Are you having any trouble copying Guntrik over to the Rogue's Gallery? Here is the link again, if you need it:

Rogue's Gallery

I am hoping to get the characters all approved in the next couple of days, so we can get started.   

-Sebastian


----------



## Avalon® (May 9, 2007)

Crunch is done. All I need is the fluff.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Crunch is done. All I need is the fluff.



Okay, you we can work out the fluff as we go, as far as I'm concerned.

As for the crunch...as far as I can tell Gavis looks good. I don't own Dungeonscape, so I'm just going with what you posted earlier.

At some point, I may pick up Dungeonscape, and if I do, I'll probably dig a little deeper to inspect for errors. So, don't be shocked if at some point down the line I suddenly pipe up with a question or two. I do have one request, however. And that is, could you please copy over the rules for Inspiration points into your character's entry on the Rogue's Gallery? This will make them easier to find if I need to review them. 

Other than that, let's go ahead and call Gavis approved for play. That's four down, two to go!


----------



## Sebastian O (May 9, 2007)

Okay, gentlemen...

We just need to get the last details cleaned up for Reginald and Guntrik, and then we are ready to start!

Jemal and Cap'n Groundhog, I'm counting on you!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

Weee ^^


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2007)

Well, fixed.  Now have Studded Leather and a little more gold.

Languages are right above equipment (Common, Elven, Draconic... the 'noble' sounding languages)


----------



## Sebastian O (May 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, fixed.  Now have Studded Leather and a little more gold.
> 
> Languages are right above equipment (Common, Elven, Draconic... the 'noble' sounding languages)



Okay, Jemal!

Languages look good, skills look good, equipment looks good.

That means Prince Reginald is approved and ready to start!   

Okay, that's five down, one to go. Cap'n Groundhog where are you?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Announcement:

It has been almost a week since Cap'n Groundhog has posted anything...if we don't hear from him soon, I will assume he has lost interest and open up that spot to a new player. I'll give him until the weekend.

FYI

-Sebastian


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

If we do have to re-recruit are we waiting for the new char. to be ready, or will we be starting and hoping he/she will catch up quickly?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If we do have to re-recruit are we waiting for the new char. to be ready, or will we be starting and hoping he/she will catch up quickly?



I'd say we'll just get things going. In fact, I might just ask prospective replacements to submit a fully completed character sheet, so the character can be approved quickly and jump right in.

If I get impatient enough, I'll probably just start the IC thread with the basic setup, so you guys can start role-playing. Stay tuned...

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 10, 2007)

Eh, what the heck....let's get this party started, eh? Cap'n Groundhog or whoever else can catch up.

Here's your IC thread. 

Enjoy!   

-Sebastian


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Woohoo!
Also I posted it there but i'll post it here, too...
Is this in Flynn or not?
(IE am I royalty here)
Don't worry, I won't abuse it, just need to know how Reginald will react... 
Keeping up relations/Appearances, and all.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> Also I posted it there but i'll post it here, too...
> Is this in Flynn or not?
> (IE am I royalty here)
> ...



Hmm...

Let's say no, Jemal. Not because I want to take anything away from Reginald, but because I think it will be more interesting to see you role-play him in a place where the people don't recognize his highborn stature. How's about that?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Avalon,

Is your character's name Gavis or Gavin? I just want to be clear on that.


----------



## Avalon® (May 11, 2007)

Gavis


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Let's say no, Jemal. Not because I want to take anything away from Reginald, but because I think it will be more interesting to see you role-play him in a place where the people don't recognize his highborn stature. How's about that?




I had contingencies either way.  He's left the castle for a reason, after all, and his brother's not going to be found in Flynn, so being abroad makes sense.  Also it gives him a chance to interact with people who AREN'T necesarily trying to suck up to him.   That way he knows what people REALLY think of him.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I had contingencies either way.  He's left the castle for a reason, after all, and his brother's not going to be found in Flynn, so being abroad makes sense.  Also it gives him a chance to interact with people who AREN'T necesarily trying to suck up to him.   That way he knows what people REALLY think of him.



Sounds great!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 11, 2007)

Are you still looking for alternates? I'm thinking dwarven paladin.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 12, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for alternates? I'm thinking dwarven paladin.



Hey, Tailspinner! I'm going to give Cap'n Groundhog until this weekend to pipe up, and if he doesn't, I will need a new player. My advice...get the character sheet ready.

Have you checked out the In Character thread? We'll need to figure out to introduce your character, so some thoughts along those lines would be welcome.

-Sebastian


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

He might be into the tabern sleeping or eating ^^


----------



## Sebastian O (May 12, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> He might be into the tabern sleeping or eating ^^



Sure, that would work. Pelter the Innkeeper could introduce them to that _other_ travelling adventurer that's passing through...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

Exactly, we may need a hand with the undead ogre =P


----------



## Sebastian O (May 12, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Exactly, we may need a hand with the undead ogre =P



Undead? Who said anything about undead?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 12, 2007)

Okay, guys...

It's the weekend, and no sign of Cap'n Groundhog, so I'm going to make him an alternate for the game.

As for a replacement...Tailspinner, you can have the spot if you can get a character sheet together quickly. A dwarven paladin fits the party well from a balance standpoint. What kind of personality will he have, though? Will he be able to get along with the other party members, especially Trombin and Natty?

Please let me know asap if you want to claim the open spot. Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

A holy knight? How excellent! I do believe Prince Reginald would get along quite swimmingly with such a dwarf!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

If he can be between Trombin and the damage, thats good for the gnome.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 14, 2007)

Tailspinner, I'll need to hear from you today (Monday) in order to definitively grant you the sixth spot in this game. Otherwise, I'll reopen recruting to find another player.

-Sebastian


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2007)

Sorry. Busy weekend.

As I said, Dwarf Paladin. His views along the evil-good scale are extremely black & white. His views along the chaotic-lawful scale are more along a grey area. Character:

Kore
Dwarf Paladin 1

In order of assignment (highest to lowest):
CHA, STR, WIS, CON, DEX, INT

In order of preference:
Skills: Diplomacy, Heal, Sense Motive

Feat: Power Attack

Equipment: 
Travelers Outfit (worn)
Chain Shirt (100gp, 25#, worn)
Heavy Steel Shield (20gp, 15#, carried)
Dwarven Waraxe (30gp, 8#, belt)
Silver Holy Symbol (25gp, 1#, neck)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Light Crossbow (35gp, 4#, backpack)
30 Crossbow Bolts (3gp, 3#, backpack)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, backpack)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, backpack)
50ft of Silk Rope (10gp, 5#, backpack)
2 Days of Trail Rations (1gp, 2#, backpack)
Waterskin (1gp, 4#, backpack)
Bedroll (1sp, 5#, backpack)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#, belt)
Money (7gp, 9sp, 0.5#, pouch)
-----------------------------
Total (240gp, 77#)

Thoughts on introduction:
He has heard about the ogre problems from the locals (basically the same information the others have or some part of the information). He sees all ogres as evil and thereby assumes that he must rid the world of this scourge. He will walk into the inn and declare his intention to rid the area of this ogre.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Tailspinner:

Kore looks like a good character, welcome to the game! 

I will still need to go over the nuts and bolts of the character sheet, but you don't need to wait for that to introduce him in character. Go ahead and have him make his entrance over there whenever you're ready...hopefully asap!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Tailspinner:
> 
> Kore looks like a good character, welcome to the game!
> 
> I will still need to go over the nuts and bolts of the character sheet, but you don't need to wait for that to introduce him in character. Go ahead and have him make his entrance over there whenever you're ready...hopefully asap!




If you could roll me some stats, I'll flesh out the character completely.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> If you could roll me some stats, I'll flesh out the character completely.



  Ah, yes, you will need that, won't you? Here we go...

stats (4d6=18, 4d6=7, 4d6=9, 4d6=11, 4d6=14, 4d6=14, 4d6=12)

15,8,9,13,12,11

Meh....Let me try again for you.

stats (4d6=21, 4d6=9, 4d6=12, 4d6=14, 4d6=17, 4d6=14, 4d6=10)

17,11,13,15,12,9

Better...see what you can do with those numbers, ok?


----------



## -SIN- (May 15, 2007)

I'd love to get in on this. IF, by any chance you can squeeze me in, I'd love to join. I'd like to play possibly a scout from Complete warrior. Or maybe a dwarven Wizard?


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> I'd love to get in on this. IF, by any chance you can squeeze me in, I'd love to join. I'd like to play possibly a scout from Complete warrior. Or maybe a dwarven Wizard?



-SIN-, I think six is about my limit for this one. I'll be happy to consider you an alternate, and if somebody drops out, I'll look you up.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Players, 

I am hoping Kore will be embraced by the other characters, so a cohesive party can be formed. I'd like to advance the scene soon, so if those who haven't posted in a few days would jump in, that would be great. I'm assuming the party, once united, will stay the night at the inn, and then leave for the ogre's cave in the morning. This will leave time to purchase any supplies you want before going, also.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 15, 2007)

Kore
Male Dwarf Paladin 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 4’-2”
Weight: 170#
Hair: Flame Red
Eyes: Grey
Age: 45

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 11 (+0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 9 (-1)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

Racial Abilities: +2 Con, -2 Cha, darkvision 60ft, stonecunning, dwarven weapon familiarity, stability, +2 on saves against poison, spells, and spell-like effects, +1 on attacks against orcs & goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giant type, +2 on Appraise & Craft related to stone or metal.

Class Abilities: Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/Day.

Hit Dice: 1d10+2
Hit Points: 12
AC: 16 (+4 armor, +2 shield, +0 Dex)
ACP: -4
Init: +0 (+0 Dex)
Base Speed: 20ft
Current Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +1/+3
Melee Atk: +3
Ranged Atk: +1

Melee Weapons:
Dwarven Waraxe (+3, 1d10+2, x3, S)
Warhammer (+3, 1d8+2, x3, B)
Dagger (+3, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, P)

Ranged Weapons:
Light Crossbow (+1, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft, P)
Dagger (+1, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10ft, P)

Skill:
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)

Feat:
Power Attack

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Encumbrance: 66# Light; 133# Medium; 200# Heavy; 400# Lift; 1000# Drag

Equipment:
Travelers Outfit (worn)
Chain Shirt (100gp, 25#, worn)
Heavy Steel Shield (20gp, 15#, carried)
Dwarven Waraxe (30gp, 8#, belt)
Warhammer (12gp, 5#, belt)
Silver Holy Symbol (25gp, 1#, neck)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, back)
Light Crossbow (35gp, 4#, backpack)
30 Crossbow Bolts (3gp, 3#, backpack)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, backpack)
Money (11gp, 0.25#, backpack)
-----------------------------
Total (240gp, 64.25#)

Background: Kore has traveled from beyond the Godskull Mountains in search of evil creatures. He has pledged his life to the extinction of such creatures. He serves the great dwarven father, Moradin in his quest to rid the world of evil. Recently he has heard about the troubles in the Hadler’s Gap area.

Personality: Kore views the line between evil and good as extremely black and white. There is no margin for error between these two alignments and thus he does not understand a neutral position in this area. He views the scale of chaos and law as very grey and takes each on a case by case basis.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 15, 2007)

Tailspinner,

Kore looks good, and his character sheet is approved for play! Please copy him over to the Rogue's Gallery.

Thanks!

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 16, 2007)

Okay, guys, tonight I'll be pushing ahead the scene to get you all out of town and heading for the ogre's cave. I'm hoping you can conclude the conversation with Kore (accepting him into the group, etc.) by that time. In particular, I'm hoping to see posts from Avalon and Jemal, who haven't posted in a few days.

-Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian O (May 17, 2007)

Players:

I don't know if you all were aware of this or not, but there is a new product out from Goodman Games called 'Saga of the Dragon Cult.' This product takes four of their existing (stand-alone) Dungeon Crawl Classics, and ties them together into a cohesive campaign arc. As it so happens, the Saga of the Dragon Cult leads of with the adventure we are running, The Lost Vault of Tsazthar Rho. It then continues onward with 'Legacy of the Savage Kings', 'The Sunless Garden', and 'Temple of the Dragon Cult.' There is also a companion book which details the overarcing plot, and adds bridging material to tie the individual modules together into a more cohesive storyline. Today, I purchased and downloaded the companion book, and have been reading it. It looks pretty cool! 

So, my question to all of you is...are you interested in turning this game into a longer Saga of the Dragon Cult campaign? If not, it's perfectly fine, as I am enjoying the game just as it is. If so, that would be cool with me...but it would involve a few retroactive changes to what we have already established.

First, I would want to give a couple of the characters some new, secret background information. To do this, I would want to send it to you via e-mail, just so there would be no temptation to peek.

Second, we would need to change the established description of Hadler's Gap somewhat. The companion book that I downloaded expands on the town quite a bit, offers names of NPCs and establishments, includes a map, etc. Some of this material is in contradiction with what I have already stated (mostly made up off the top of my own head, as the 'Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho' module has virtually no detail included for the town.

So, what say you players? Interested in expanding the scope of the campaign, adding some secret backgrounds, and retconning Hadler's Gap?

Please let me know your preferences, as it is important to me that everyone's voice is heard.

-Sebastian


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

I say yes of course! I want my anoying gnome to get into it! 
I will put a mail in my control pannel right away


----------



## Avalon® (May 18, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## Mark Chance (May 18, 2007)

My email address is mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com.


----------



## omrob (May 19, 2007)

*Im way down*

with any extensions or deep shugga
im online at work all the frickin time so hellz yeah

I think my email is in the contact are, feel free to AOLIM or Private message me anything you want


----------



## Sebastian O (May 20, 2007)

Well, it doesn't seem that anyone is opposed to expanding the campaign, so I agree with the four of you who have responded...let's go for it!

To that end...

I have added a map and key for the burg of Hadler's Gap at the end of the first IC post. Please hop on over there and check that out for a nice, expanded look at the town. Note again, this information will contradict some of the earlier description of the town, so I'll need everybody to just buy into the retcon, if you will. I don't feel like taking the time to go back and revise the earlier posts, so if something in the map or in subsequent description is different, please just go with the newer info.

Also, Mark Chance, I sent you an e-mail. Did you receive it? This is the only such e-mail I have sent out to this point, so if anyone else is looking for such, don't...at least not yet. I'll accompany any such e-mails with a head's-up here in the OOC, so you'll know to look for it.

That's it for now...since no one seems to have much else to say at the inn, I'm going to advance the scene. New post IC up shortly.   

-Sebastian


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

I'd be good with that.
And sorry for not posting, I posted an absent thread a while ago, Just got back to regular computer access today.  Will post soon.


----------



## Sebastian O (May 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'd be good with that.
> And sorry for not posting, I posted an absent thread a while ago, Just got back to regular computer access today.  Will post soon.



It's no prob, Jemal. I saw your absent thread, so I wasn't worried about ya!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2007)

Sorry for the absense.

I'm up for the expansion.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 21, 2007)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Also, Mark Chance, I sent you an e-mail. Did you receive it?




Roger that.


----------

